

How OkCupid deals with ad-blockers - mtgx
http://imgur.com/S2iU5

======
johansch
"We make a little of the money back back that we are losing from the blocker."

Bullshit. No way their average ad revenue per user is > 5 USD/year. Especially
since OKC has a large non-US audience.

~~~
jbigelow76
OKCupid is owned by Match.com, I've never used OKC but it's probably part of
the Match sales funnel and so if you average out the LTV of one conversion to
a paid monthly subscription and distribute it out over X number of free users
5 dollars a year isn't outside the realm of possibility.

------
Goladus
Blatant shaming and guilt trips aren't going to inspire donations from me. If
you're treating your users like adversaries or tools you don't get to assume
the moral high ground.

Nice try, though. Might work on other people.

